
#StuffMicrosoftSays: “Don’t Get Scroogled”, Launches Holiday Bing - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/stuffmicrosoftsays-dont-get-scroogled-launches-holiday-bing-campaign/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
swohns
Google shopping has always been a weak link in the search chain for Google.
The May iteration did wonders for the interface and usability, but the basic
search functionality and content still sucks. Seems like they've gone the
route of sales to source the data, I still think there is has to be a crawler
solution to this.

